# Shower Drains



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I was cleaning up the Outback the other night and got to fiddling around in the bathroom. Finally put up the towel rack and the toothbrush holder.

Also, used the Dremel to cut a notch in the shower hose retaining ring to let the hose swing free, as described in the Mods Forum.

But I'm looking at the tub, and I notice the drain isn't centered EXACTLY in the center of the hole in the bottom of the tub. There's as much as a 1/16" gap there around one side. And so I'm looking and it looks like it was installed dry, no putty at all. Is this right? Shouldn't there be no gaps there? It appears that water would run right down through there to somewhere! I sense a rotten floor a-comin'!

Anybody else see this on their rig?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Haven't noticed, but I will definately give it a look in the morning.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine is pretty far out of center too. Doesn't leak though.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

My drain had a gap around it too (mostly in front). Before I ever used the shower I caulked it while I was caulking the plate around the water fixtures and making sure the hose connections were tight (as per suggestion many times in this forum). The first time I took a shower it drove me crazy not to be able to use the whole length of the shower hose so I notched out the retaining ring too.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Some of the floor drains use a gasket, if the drain is off center the gasket may also be. Some also use a sealant.

Best bet is to check it yourself to be sure it is done right.

Good luck, definately don't want a rotten floor.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I didn't notch the retaining ring, I just unscrewed the shower head, and removed the ring from around the hose. It's still there in case I ever want to torture myself again, and I gain re-thread it.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I didn't notch the retaining ring, I just unscrewed the shower head, and removed the ring from around the hose. It's still there in case I ever want to torture myself again, and I gain re-thread it.


and here I thought I was the only lazy one that hadn't done this mod.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My drain is look good. No leaks here. The retainer..I just cut it with a hack saw blade and filed it smooth. 5min mod









Thor


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

My shower drain is also off-center with a gap. We haven't used it yet but also have it on my list to try and fix. Is plumber's putty the right thing to do? Does it unscrew?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

There should be a large ring on the bottom that un-screws.
















"Most plumbers seem to prefer plumber's putty, but I believe it is an ancient material that has been surpassed by modern materials, such as silicone. Too many plumbers spend their time doing primarily new construction work, and do not spend enough time doing repair and maintenance work to see the consequences of their chosen materials. I have seen numerous leaks that are the result of plumber's putty and it's non-adhesive properties. I just replaced a kitchen sink drain basket that I installed only two years ago... because the threaded metal locking ring had snapped, which allowed the drain basket to move, which broke the seal formed by the putty. But silicone caulking in that same situation would almost certainly bond the parts together and prevent the leak.

The primary benefit from plumber's putty, from my perspective, is that you can assemble some parts and then use them right away. With silicone you really need to wait an hour until the caulking has skimmed over, or 24 hours until it has fully cured."

I personally use silicon with MicroBan antibacterial additives for my projects.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great tip Hurricane...

I need a new kitchen sink installed, and I wouldn't have known any better.


----------



## RVFIXER (Dec 3, 2004)

i wouldn't worry too much about it being off center. the biggest concern like everyone said is it leaking. putty tape is a good sealant to use around the drain. it os soft enough to conform to the shape and you just trim it after you're done. we always use it and no complaints yet.









ps.
your dealers didn't install the towel bar and soap dish? we do!


----------

